# Free pc keylogger.



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

I am a stay at home mom. You all should know my story by now. I am going back to school later this month, and I want to have a keylogger on the computer. The reason I say free is because I don't have a job right now.
I need it to be undetectable. And I need it to be *free*.

If anyone could help me, I would appreciate it so much.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Free Keylogger - CNET Download.com


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Free is not without problems. Can you borrow money from a friend and buy one of these:

Monitoring Software Review 2012 | Best Computer Monitoring Software | Monitor Activities on Your Computer - TopTenREVIEWS


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

If a touchscreen pad is being used rather than a normal keyboard will this keylogger actually work?


----------



## sick. (Jul 18, 2012)

i'm screwed I don't have money. 
FML. 
I'm getting pissed.


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

sick. said:


> i'm screwed I don't have money.
> FML.
> I'm getting pissed.


Then you may have to go to "Plan B"

Babysit for some extra cash.
Ebay
Have a Yard Sale

A friend of mine would have a yard sale and sell some of the children's clothes that they outgrew, or games they no longer play in order to come up with extra case to pay bills with.

In short, don't get "pissed", get "creative".


----------



## Kathy Jackson (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't mean to change the subject, but do these keylogger things work on iPads or phones?

My husband hardly uses the desktop or laptop anymore...


----------



## tears (Jul 31, 2012)

Kathy Jackson said:


> I don't mean to change the subject, but do these keylogger things work on iPads or phones?
> 
> My husband hardly uses the desktop or laptop anymore...


Sadly, regular key loggers don't work on iPhones or iPads. but I believe there are keyloggers available for jailbroken ios devices.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Then barter. Make some cakes, pies, anything to get the money.


----------



## Afra (Mar 29, 2012)

Free keyloggers are not safe to use. They may be bind to virus or spyware which harms your computer. I'm using Micro keylogger and it works great. 
Tips:
1. Make sure to use the keylogger in a legitimate manner
2. Choose keylogger from decent vendors with excellent customer support


----------



## elliotJ (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't get it, what's a key logger?


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, most free ones have viruses or only trial versions. If you have time for access, you can do free trial versions and keep swapping them every few days until you can find a way to get money for an actual version... sorry.


----------



## EddyHruby (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't mean to change the subject


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

elliotJ said:


> I don't get it, what's a key logger?


A keylogger is software that logs the keystrokes that a user makes on a keyboard. It places them in a log, and that log is usually sent to another email account.


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

Kathy Jackson said:


> I don't mean to change the subject, but do these keylogger things work on iPads or phones?
> 
> My husband hardly uses the desktop or laptop anymore...


So you mean you want to get a phone keylogger or iPad keylogger? By the way, free ones often don't come with good features and reliable functions.


----------

